# Blu-Ray Woes



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

In Winter of 2009 my lovely wife bought me a Blu-Ray player made by Vizio. Instantly I made an OMG face and hugged her! Anyway, it seems that I have trouble with one movie: Inception. It plays fine for about 1/3 then it will skip entire chapters which really takes away from a great film. I've cleaned the lens, cleaned the disk, yelled at it, etc. No change! All my other discs work great. Any suggestions?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

bluray unlike dvd is a funny technology.when i have bluray problems i have learned to try and update the firmware.i have had to update the firmware on my panasonic bluray player.3 times to keep up with bluray movies.blurays have alot of interactive stuff embedded,and it requires firmware updates.will this solve your issue dunno,but it might.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I did and it only seemed to make the discs load faster. I'm thinking it's a defect of the disc but when I play it on my parent's player it works perfectly.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Do you know anyone else with a player like yours?maybe a test to see if that model has a firmware bug or if the disc is defective.

by the way I have inception and haven't had any issues


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sadly no. Everyone else either has another brand of a PS3 so it's hard to make apples to apples on this one. My wife did get a 2-year replacement plan for it so if I can find the paperwork I'll just invoke that. Thanks for taking the time to offer suggestions, though!


----------

